# 26 July Inshore Tourney



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I just looked at my calender here in my office, and I make a note on it for every tourney I want to fish. I see that there is an inshore one on there for the weekend on the 26th of this month. Does anyone know of any tournament that weekend, or did I pencil somethinginto the wrong slot.

Thanks for any help


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

MBGFC 9th annual small boat tourney: July 25-27 in Orange bch. Is that the one Brad?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No, I must have wrote something down on the wrong date. Thanks a million for the help Dan.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Anytime man. I looked in Tommys tourney book and couldn't find anything on that date.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

you wrote down the right date, unfortunatly the tournament has been moved to .... aug. 9th,10th at palafox peir for more information contact chris phillips or dusty powers.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Power Transformers are having one at GLYC on Aug. 9th, good money, the information is at Outcast or Grays Tackle. Let me know if you can not find a pamplet.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the Gulf Power tournament an inshore tournament? Any idea what the entry fee is?


----------

